# Chevy Tracker O2 sensor. Need help!



## sv9779

The check engine light is on, on my 2000 Chevy Tracker 2.0 liter 4 cyclinder. I went down and bought a code reader and it says, 
" O2 sensor heater circuit bank 1 sensor"
I called the auto supply figuring I would just pop a new sensor in... Well there are 3 of them. 2 before the CAT and one after. They want about $221.00 each. Needless to say I want to be really sure which one is bad. 
Can I check the heater with an OHM meter? Which one is Bank 1?
Thanks for the help


----------



## Rehabber

Your Tracker only has 1 bank. the code reader should also tell you if it is sensor # 1,2, or 3. sensor #1 is in the exhaust manifold, #2 is in front of the Catalytic converter, and sensor #3 is behind the Catalytic converter.


----------



## sv9779

Rehabber said:


> Your Tracker only has 1 bank. the code reader should also tell you if it is sensor # 1,2, or 3. sensor #1 is in the exhaust manifold, #2 is in front of the Catalytic converter, and sensor #3 is behind the Catalytic converter.


 
OK, there was a number one on the code reader after that error sentance. So I can figure it is the one on the manifold. I took the shroud off the exhaust manifold and I can only find 2 sensors. One on top of the cat at the end of the manifiold and one on the bottom of the cat. Could it be there is only 2?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rehabber

Most cars only have an 'upstream' and 'downstream' cat. #1 is always the first one. Usually #2 is after the cat (or downstream)


----------



## Gary_602z

If it is a heated O2 sensor you may want to check the wiring to it.

Gary


----------



## sv9779

Gary_602z said:


> If it is a heated O2 sensor you may want to check the wiring to it.
> 
> Gary


 
It is a heated sensor. I just pulled it apart. There is 12 volts to the sensor plug on the 2 black wires. There is no resistance of any kind on any of the wires on the sensor. I'm thinking that's a bad thing! Time to go shopping I guess.


----------



## sv9779

Thanks to all for the help. I got a Bosch after market sensor and installed it. Drove the car a while and the check engine light went out. The trouble code still shows up and the scanner. Not sure if I should erase it or not. The manual for the scanner sais it might erase "" "freeze Frame" data and Manufacturer enhanced data. And the I/M Readiness Monitor Status for all vehicle monitors is reset to "Not Ready or Not Complete Status" "" It goes on to say do not erase the codes before the system has been checked by a technician.
Well I have no clue what all that ment but it was enough to stop me from pushing the button to erase the code. 
I have to take it in for a smog check on Monday. Mabe I'll just leave it.


----------



## slickshift

Normally I'd say erase the codes, you fixed the problem
However, in many states that would be detected and be an automatic fail
But that's just because inspection detected an erase, and wants a few (dozen) start cycles to make sure you didn't just clear codes to pass
(if the test weren't Monday I'd say No Prob, just clear them)

I don't know how your state handles an "I fixed it-but left the codes", but I think you are much better off with that
Depending on the state/county, they should be able to tell what you did and that it's fixed, and should pass you then clear you (or tell you to have them cleared)

Good instinct there
:thumbsup:


----------



## sv9779

slickshift said:


> Normally I'd say erase the codes, you fixed the problem
> However, in many states that would be detected and be an automatic fail
> But that's just because inspection detected an erase, and wants a few (dozen) start cycles to make sure you didn't just clear codes to pass
> (if the test weren't Monday I'd say No Prob, just clear them)
> 
> I don't know how your state handles an "I fixed it-but left the codes", but I think you are much better off with that
> Depending on the state/county, they should be able to tell what you did and that it's fixed, and should pass you then clear you (or tell you to have them cleared)
> 
> Good instinct there
> :thumbsup:


 
Sounds like a good idea. They will cirtainly be able to see the new sensor.
So if I'm understanding it right, all those other codes it says it was going to erase will take several weeks to reset.


----------



## sv9779

Just an update. The car passed the smog test today. The mechanic said to just leave the codes alone and they will reset in about 40 days.
Thanks for the help.:yes:


----------

